# Enhance



## JOHN WILSON (Dec 8, 2005)

Does anyone feed Enhance if so do you like it? Price of euk has blown out of reason! Thanks!



John


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Tried Enhance, wasn't the worst, or the best. I feed my hounds Sam's Exceed Performance (yellow bag). I've done Euk, and Pro Pl Perf, Sams stuff is just as good if not better. Very little waste, great coats, energy etc. I feed 10-12 dogs and the waste amount decreased by 30-40% when I made the swich 2 years ago. I know with a lot of things you get what you pay for, but I found this stuff to be a super quality feed, at a super price $22/45 lb. bag. I feed client dogs who's owners demand Euk, or PP, or others, and I usually wind up hosing up twice the waste. It's worth a try.


----------



## smillerdvm (Jun 3, 2006)

I switched to Enhance Professional Athlete, from PP and noticed great improvement in coats & stools. It has 635 k/cal per cup which is far more than PP or other performance foods. Therefore you feed less & scoop less also. 

I couldn't be more pleased with it, and it is cheaper also!!


----------



## JOHN WILSON (Dec 8, 2005)

I take it not to many people use the stuf. The response to this topic says alot about the food!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I use it & love it


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I tried it and liked that they'd ship individual bags to my door for a reasonable cost. Didn't like that it ran right through my dogs. 

Like Kelly's, my guys have also done better on inexpensive Sam's/WalMart's Exceed/Maxximum Nutrition's 30/20 than Eukanuba and a number of other oft touted feeds. (But I usually feed Pro Plan performance or Purina One for maintenance.)


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

GREAT stuff. People just over feed with this product. I use the 30/22. 2-3 cups(8oz) per day. Thats for working dogs. If you try to feed 4-5 cups a day, you will have more waste to pick up.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I love it!!!! It's becoming more available all the time. Contact the company and they'll try to set you up with a dealership near you....

Angie


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> GREAT stuff. People just over feed with this product. I use the 30/22. 2-3 cups(8oz) per day...


I heard that theory, too, but cutting back left me with emaciated dogs that still pooped piles. Wish it weren't so, as all those k-cals sure sounded good - but k-cals in the yard are wasted.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Rick, I guess what works for me just will not work for you. Do you like to keep your dogs fat and heavy? I like to keep my dogs on the thinner side. I just do not see the piles that you are talking about. Good luck with your dogs.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

double posted


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark, my guys are worked virtually daily and kept quite lean, and "piles" are, of course, relative. In our case to Purina Pro Plan, One, Exceed or Maximum Nutrition. 

The Arkat feeds haven't been the only ones to disappoint, as we've seen the same with Eukanuba, PMI, Diamond and a well recommended feed store label, all of which use beet pulp for fiber. Since that ingredient is not used in the feeds we've enjoyed better results from, I suspect it has a laxative (and gas producing!) effect that's the culprit.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Actually Rick, I thought that Beet pulp firmed up the stools.... I think I read that on this forum.....

It just didn't work for you that's all. That's why there's so many brands of food out there. Some work better than others for some people.

We like it, have had good success with coats and skin quality. You don't feed much and it's price competitive. The stools are a little looser but not much if fed in the right amounts. Our rep has been awesome!!!!

Angie


----------



## coryf (Aug 14, 2004)

I tried Arkat products also. Just didn't have any luck with them. Loose, stinky stools even when reducing rations on every dog. I can't remember what formula it was anymore but it sure didn't work for me. Had previously been on PP with good results and recently bought Euk sporting in 44# bags for several $s a bag less than the 37# PP. Have been feeding it for a couple months and I'd have to say I like it at least as good as the PP. I feed just slightly less Euk than I did PP. I probably won't ever get the Euk that cheap again.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm with Angie about beet pulp. I was told by several dog food reps that "beet pulp" is used to firm up stools.

Rick, Enhance works for alot of people. Just not you. Good luck with your dogs.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I gave it a good honest try. One guy did fine on the product, the other's didn't. I tried the VF and everyone did better on it - but the guys at the Co-op wouldn't order it for me. By the time I either drove somewhere to get it or got it shipped to me, the cost was the same as Pro Plan or Euk (before the last increase - it cost $50.99 here at Petco last week), both of which work reasonably well with everyone too. 

I heard the soft stool thing was preferred for people whose dogs live on runs so they could hose the runs more easily. I am a scooper, and I hated cleaning up the softer stools. 

Only dogfolk discuss the consistency of stool with great sincerety.....


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

It's my understanding that the scientific standard for determining a feed's digestibility is the difference between dry weight in and dry weight out - but eye-balling for "tootsie-roll turds" is close enough for this hillbilly...


----------



## JOHN WILSON (Dec 8, 2005)

I started to try the product out last thursday, so far I like it. Hard stool,
no more clean up than usual, dogs look and feel good. So i guess will see how it works out.

John


----------



## Pat G (Jul 6, 2007)

A couple of pro's told me about it a couple of years ago. used it on 3 dogs with good results. The company originally sent it to a feed distributor and we picked it up from them. Now it's stocked at the local feed stores.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

deletedddddd


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've used the Exceed, yellow bag and have no problem with it.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Just had a great testimonial from a beagler tonight. He was feeding Buckeye feed religiously. He got a couple pups from a guy I work with who feeds the Pro Athlete. He also had two pups from the same litter that he had earlier and was feeding Buckey Feeds. The two pups he had coats were not as nice. He couldn't belive the difference in stool. He was feeding the exact amount of each however the amount of stool with the Enhance was at least half he said. 
I was surprised he was feeding the same amount. I told him he could probably back off a little on the Pro Athlete and he will still see the same conditioning in the pups.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

I used it and it made our dogs coats blah..they had gas as well as bad breath. It's wierd because we can feed them VF performance and do ok but, stepping down one notch to enhance made that much difference.


----------



## JOHN WILSON (Dec 8, 2005)

I am feeding Enhance, dogs look great, have alot of energy good recovery time. Im feeding 19 dogs right now, some have loose stool, but most are fine! I am happy with it so far. Time will tell.

John


----------

